# LITEVILLE 901 Komplettbike bei EBAY !



## level.ten (2. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe mein Liteville 901 Komplettbike. Das Bike ist 1 Jahr alt und wird mit originaler Rechnung/Garantie verkauft. 

Bei Interesse: Ebay Artikelnummer:290518430474


----------

